# Doncaster



## Sekani (May 16, 2013)

Hi all, is there a list of breeders and/or stock who will be at Doncaster in June?


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Sekani said:


> Hi all, is there a list of breeders and/or stock who will be at Doncaster in June?





NO !!!!

Turn up and hope for a nice surprise like the rest of us. (or find a breeder of what you want and pre-order ready for collection).


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

crow said:


> NO !!!!
> 
> Turn up and hope for a nice surprise like the rest of us. (or find a breeder of what you want and pre-order ready for collection).




Sorry, that was a bit short!

I am sure not many breeders would want to be on a list and leave themselves open to intimidation or worse from the "antis".

Much better to place an add on here saying what you are after and can anyone taking any to Donny please contact you by PM.


----------



## Sekani (May 16, 2013)

Hmm well unfortunately I won't be making it over but I am looking for a male butter stripe, want to get an idea of price and all that


----------

